# Haltbarkeit von Scandium



## marcellino0 (22. September 2004)

hallo leute,

ich habe mir vor kurzem einen noch unbenutzten 2000er element scandium team rahmen gekauft.

beim stöbern durch andere foren hier bin ich über einige skeptische aussagen zur langzeithaltbarkeit von scandiumrahmen gestolpert.

da ich ja nun selbst einen scandiumrahmen besitze, interessiert mich dieses thema speziell bei den rocky-rahmen schon etwas genauer.

hab ihr erfahrungen, kenntnisse, meinungen zu dieser frage, dann fühlt euch aufgefordert dies mal hier zu veröffentlichen.

viel spass beim biken
marcellino


----------



## xcrider (23. September 2004)

Erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum UNGEBRAUCHTEN 2000er Rahmen. Das es sowas noch gibt?!

Zwecks Haltbarkeit würd ich mir nicht soviel Sorgen machen, da ja nur das Unterrohr aus Scandium ist und der Rest aus Alu. Hat zumindest Phil von BikeAction gesagt.  

Hab ne ganze Weile einen 2001er gehabt. Hat Super gehalten.    OK, der Lack war nicht der Beste!    Aber erst nach einem Unfall mit einem Auto war er Schrott. Aber da geht wohl jeder Rahmen kaputt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (23. September 2004)

Hallo!
Glückwunsch zu dem super Rahmen. Hab selber einen 2000er SC gehabt. Bin damit 2000/2001 diverse Marathons (u.a. GrandRaid und TAC) gefahren. Hab den Rahmen dann meinem Kumpel verkauft und das Teil fährt immer noch ohne Probleme. Das Fahrergewicht war so 75-85 Kg. Der Rahmen ist allerdings etwas schwächer als die Nachfolgejahrgänge.  Hatte der 2000 nicht sogar noch ein SC Oberrohr? Der 2003er (jetzt mein MaraBike) wiegt jedenfalls satte 200 gr. mehr. Der 2000er ist jedenfalls der leichteste aus der Element Reihe. Leider sind die Aufkleber (auf Lack) ganz schei** und auch der Lack (kein Pulver) nicht mit der "normalen" RM Pulverbeschichtung zu vergleichen. 

Gruß
Robert

P.S.: Denk beim Aufbau an die 80mm Federgabel!


----------



## marcellino0 (24. September 2004)

hallo,

@ xcrider: der rahmen stand da in einem laden als aufgebautes rad rum und wurde wohl öfter mal im preis reduziert. ihrendwie wollte das rad aber keiner haben. nicht, dass ich mich nicht darüber beschweren würde 
@ catsoft: das mit der 80 mm gabel hatte ich auch schon gelesen, morgen müßte meine skareb elite spv eintreffen, bin mal gespannt, wie das zusammenspielt. witzig finde ich nur, das das bike mit einer 100 mm gabel im verkauf stand  da hatte wohl jemand voll den durchblick.

da sich trotz einiger hits auf diese frage keiner weiter zu diesem thema äußerte, gehe ich auch mal davon aus, dass die haltbarkeit eher unproblematisch sein sollte.

2400 g inklusive dämpfer und steuersatz in 20,5 zoll finde ich allerdings auch geil


----------

